# رســـــــائل بيلاطس البنطى وهيرودس بعد موت السيد المسيح



## The Dragon Christian (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*هناك رسائل عن بيلاطس*
*قمت بنعمة المسيح بترجمتها ويسعدنى *
*أن أضع الترجمة فى هذاالموضوع*
*ليكون افاده للجميع*

*رسائل هيرودس وبيلاطس*

*ترْبطُ تلك الرسائل بين التاريخ الروماني *
*وموتِ السيد المسيح في أورشليم تَقِعُ هذه الرسائلِ*
*في مخطوطة سريانية في المتحفِ البريطانيِ، *
*مؤرخة في القرن السُادسِ أَو السابعِ وتوجد نسخة *
*يونانية في متحف باريس*

*رسالة هيرودس إلى بيلاطس، الحاكم**[1]*

*من هيرودس إلى بيلاطس البنطى, حاكم أورشليم،*
*سلام:*
*إننى في قلقِ عظيمِ أَكْتبُ إليك هذه الأشياءِ،*
*التي عندما تسَمعها ستُحْزَنُ من أجلي لأن بينما ابنتي *
*الغالية هيروديا، كَانَت تلْعبُ عند بركة ماءِ يُغطي الثلجُ سطحها،*
*فانهار تحتها وسقط جسدها بالكامل وقُطِعَ رأسها *
*وظُلَّ على سطحِ الثلجِ وها هي أمّها تَحْملُ رأسها على رُكَبِتيها*
*في حضنِها، وكل بيتي في حُزنِ عظيمِ, لأني، *
*عندما سَمعتُ عن الرجلِ يسوع، أردتُ المَجيء إليك،*
*لأُقابلُه على انفراد واسْتمعُ لكلامَه، لأعلم إن كَانَ كلامه *
*مثل كلام بني البشر, وبالتَأَكِّد هذا بسبب *
*عديد مِنْ الأشياءِ الشريّرةِ التي فعُلتْها ليوحنا المعمدان، *
*ولأني سَخرتُ مِنْ المسيح، فها أنا أَنال عاقبة عدم صلاحي،*
*لأني أرقتُ دمّاءَ أطفال كثيرَين لذا فأن أحكام الإله مستقيمة،*
*لأن كُلّ إنسان ينال حسب فكرِه لكن لكونك كُنْتَ جدير برُؤية *
*رجلِ الإله، لذا لمن الملائمُ لَك أَنْ تصلّي من أجلي*
*أبني ازبونيوس يُعاني أيضاً ألامِ ساعةِ الموتِ*
*وأنا أيضاً في مأساةِ وتجربةِ العظيمةِ، لأني أعاني *
*من مرضُ الاستسقاء وأنا في ضِيقِ عظيمِ،*
*لأني اضطهدت مقدّمَ المعموديةِ** بالماءِ، *
*يوحنا فأن أحكام الإله مستقيمة يا أَخّي, *
*وفقدت زوجتي البصر في عينِها اليسرى بسبب*
*حزنها على ابنتِها، لأننا أردنَا إعْماء عينِ الحق*
*ليس هناك سلام لفاعلي الشرِّ، يَقُولُ الرب لأنه وقعت *
*بلوى عظيمةِ على الكهنةِ وعلى كُتّبِة الناموس لأنهم أسلموا*
*البار إليك, لأن هذا هو إنجازُ العالمِ، بأنّهم قَبلوا أن *
*تُصبح الأمم الوريثةَ لأن بني النور سَيَطْردونَ، لأنهم لمَ يدركوا الأمور*
*التي أوصي بها الرب والمتعلّقة بابنه, لذا منطق*
*حقويك، وتلقي الاستقامة، أنت وزوجتِكَ مُتذكرين يسوع*
*ليلاً ونهاراً؛ والمملكة سَتَكون لك أيها العزيز، لأننا نحن *
*الشعب المُختَاَر هزئنا من البار, الآن إن كان هناك موضعا*
*لالتماسنا يا سيدي بيلاطس، لأننا كُنّا ذات مرةً ذو سلطة،*
*ادْفنُ عائلتَي بعناية، لأنه من الصواب أَنْ نُدْفَنَ من قبلك *
*وليس مِنْ مِن قِبل الكهنةِ، الذين سيلحق بهم الانتقام بعد وقت قليل،*
*كما يذكر الكتاب المقدّس، عند مجيء يسوع المسيح أتركك فى سلام،*
*مَع زوجتكَ بروكلا, أُرسلُ إليك أقراطَ ابنتِي وخاتمِي, ليَكُونا لَك لأعداد*
*حفل تأبين موتِي لأن الديدانُ بدأُت بالظُهُور*
*مِنْ جسدِي، ويا ويلي، فها أنا ألاقي دينونة دنيويَة،*
*وأَخاف من الدينونة الآتية لأنه في كلاهما نَقِفُ أمام أعمالَ *
*الإله الحيّ؛ لكن هذا الدينونة، الدنيويُة، ليست إلا لفترة من الوقت،*
*بينما الدينونة الآتية فهي إلى الأبد*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*رسالة بيلاطس إلى هيرودس*​*من بيلاطس إلى هيرودس، رئيس الربع،*
*سلام:*
*أعلم وتأكد، بأنّه في اليومِ أسلّمتَ يسوع لي، *
*أَشفقت على نفسي وأُكّدتُ بغسل يداي بأنني بريءَ*
*من دم من قام منْ القبرِ بعد ثلاثة أيامِ،*
*وقد تحقق سرورَكَ فيه، لأنك أردَتني أَنْ أُشترك معك في صلبِه,*
*لَكنِّي علّمُت مِنْ المنفذين ومِنْ الجنود الذين حَرسوا قبرَه*
*أنه قام من الموت ولقد تأَكّدتُ مما قيل لي:*
*فأنّه ظهر جسديا في الجليل، في نفس الشكلِ، *
*وبنفس الصوتِ، وبنفس التعاليم، ومَع نفس التلاميذ،*
*لَمْ يُتغيّرْ في أيّ شئِ، سوي التَبشير بقيامته*
*بجراءة وبمملكةِ أبديةِ, وانْظرُ، إن السماء والأرض فْرحتا؛*
*وبروكلا, زوجتي, تُؤمنُ بالرُؤى التي ظَهرتْ لها *
*عندما أرسلتَ لى الرجل, وقالت بأنّني لا يَجِبُ *
*أَنْ أُسلّمَ يسوع لشعب إسرائيلِ، بسبب نواياهم الشريرة*
*وعندما سمعت زوجتي بروكلا، بأنّ يسوع قد قام وظُهِرَ في الجليل،*
*ذهبت مَع لونجينوس، القائد الروماني واثنا عشرَ جندي، *
*نفس الذين حَرسَوا القبرِ، وذَهبنا للترحيب بالمسيح،*
*كما لو أنّنا ستري منظر عظيم، ورأيناه مَع تلاميذه*
*بينما كَانوا واقفين ومُتَعجِّبين، ويُحدّقونِ فيه،*
*نْظرُ إليهم وقُالُ لهم، ما هذا؟ هَلْ تُؤمنُوا بي؟*
*بروكلا، كما تعلمين فأنه قد قيل في العهدِ الذي *
*أعطاه الرب للآباءِ، أنّ كُلّ شخصِ ماتَ سيَعِيشَ بموتِي،*
*الذي رَأيتَموه وها أنتم تَروا أنّني حيَّ، *
*أنا من صَلبتَموه ولقد عانيتُ عديد مِنْ الأشياءِ،*
*حتى أنني رقدت فى القبرِ لكن الآن،*
*اسْمعُوني وآمنُوا بأبي, الإله الذي فيّ*
*لأني حَللتُ حبالَ الموتِ وكَسرتُ أبوابَ الجحيمِ،*
*ومجيئي سَيَكُونُ في المستقبلِ*
*وعندما سَمعَت بروكلا زوجتي والرومان هذه الأشياءِ، *
*جاؤوا وأخبروني وهم باكين، لأنهم كَانوا ابتكروا *
*عندما الشرورَ التى فعلوها ضده وأنا أيضاً بينما كُنْتُ*
*على أريكةِ فراشي متألما، لبست رداء الحِدادِ،*
*وأَخذَت خمسون روماني مَع زوجتِي وذهبت إلى الجليل, *
*وبينما كُنْتُ ذاهبا فى الطريقَ شَهدتُ هذه الأشياءِ: *
*أن هيرودس فعَل بي هذه الأشياء، بأنّه من أشار علىّ،*
*وأعاقَني ليسْلح يداي ضدّه، ولأن أحاكْم من يَحٌْاكمُ الجميع،*
*وأن أجلد البار، رب البر, وعندما اقتربنا منه يا سيد هيرودس,*
*سُمِعَ صوت عظيم مِنْ السماءِ، ورعد مُخيف،*
*وارتعدت الأرض وصعد منها رائحة حلوّة، *
*لم أشم مثلها من قبل قط حتى ولا تلك ألتي كانت *
*توجد في هيكلِ أورشليم, وبينما كنت وَاقفا في الطريقِ،*
*رَآني الرب بينما كان وَاقفَا ويتَحدّثَ مَع تلاميذه*
*لَكنِّي صَلّيتُ في قلبِي، لأن عَرفتُ بأنه من أسلّمتَه لي،*
*كان رب الخليقة وخالقِ الكُلّ **لَكنَّنا،*
*عندما رَأينَاه، سَقطنَا جميعا على وجوهِنا *
*أمام قدمِيه وقُلتُ بصوت عالي، لقد أخطأتُ يا إلهي، *
*بأنّني جَلستُ وأدنتك، يا من تَنتقمُ للكُلّ بالحقِّ فارحمني*
*يا إله إسرائيل! وقالت زوجتي بحزنِ عظيمِ،*
*يا إله السماءِ والأرضِ، يا إله إسرائيل،*
*لا تجازني طبقاً لأعمالِ بيلاطس البنطى، *
*ولا طبقاً لإرادة بني إسرائيل، ولا طبقاً لفكرِ بني الكهنةِ،*
*بل تذكّرُ زوجَي في مجدِكَ! فاقتربَ الرب وأنهضني *
*أنا وزوجتي والرومان نَظرتُ إليه ورأيت عليه أثار صليبِه *
*وقالَ " ما تمني جميع الآباء الأبرار أن ينالونه، *
*ولم يرونه, في أيامِكَ، رب الأيامِ، أبن الإنسانِ، *
*أبن العلىّ، الذي إلى الأبد، قام من الموت *
*ومُمَجَّدُ فى الأعالي من كُلّ خليقته ومن كل*
*ما أَسّسَه إلى أبد الآبدين"*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*تقرير بيلاطس، الحاكم*​*تقرير يختص بالرب يسوع،*
*أُرسلَ إلى أغسطس قيصرِ في روما في زمان*
*صُلب الرب يسوع بموجب أوامر بيلاطس البنطي،*
*حاكم فلسطين، الأمور التى سُجلت هنا في *
*أورشليم وعُمِلتْ مِن قِبل اليهود ضدّ الرب *
*أرسلَها بيلاطس إلى القيصرِ في روما،*
*مع تقريرِه الخاصِّ*
*إلى العظيم السلطة، أغسطس قيصر،*
*مِنْ بيلاطس، مدير المقاطعةِ الشرقيةِ:*
*لقد تَلقّيتُ معلومات, بغاية الأهمية، لدرجة *
*إنني تخوفِت وارتعدُت لأنه فى هذه المقاطعة *
*التي أُديرُها، فى إحدى مُدنِها التى تدْعَى أورشليم،*
*أسّلمت لى حشود اليهود رجلا يدعي يسوع، *
*واتهموه بعديد مِنْ التّهم، لكنهم لم يكونوا قادرين*
*على أثباتها بدليلِ قاطع, لَكنَّهم اتهموه ببدعةُ*
*واحدة بشكل خاص، أن يسوع قال أن السّبت*
*لم يكَنَ للراحة، ولا هم راعوه فأنه أدّى عديد*
*مِنْ الأشفية فى ذلك اليومِ، وجعل الأعمى يرى*
*والأعرجَ يمشي، لقد أقام المَوتى, طُهر البرص،*
*أبرأ المشلولينَ الذين كَانوا غير قادرين على*
*تَحريك أجسادِهم أَو يُثبّتونَ أعصابَهم بشكل*
*كامل بل كانوا يتكلّمَون ويناقشُون فقط،*
*فأعطاَهم القدرةَ أن يمَشوا ويركضِوا،*
*مزيلا وهنَهم بكلمتِه فقط4 هناك عمل *
*آخر هائل جداً وغريبُ على آلهتنا:*
*فقد أقام رجل مات منذ أربعة أيامَ، يَستدعيه*
*بهذه الكلمةِ فقط، بينما الرجل الميت بَدأَ يفَسد*
*وجسدِه فسدَ بالديدانِ التي كَانتْ قَدْ فُقّستْ،*
*وكَانَ يجب أن تكون له رائحة كلب كريهةُ؛*
*لكن، رآه راقدا في القبرِ، فأَمرَه أن يرَكْض،*
*ولم يتواني الرجلَ بالمرة، بل كعريس يخرج من حُجرتِه،*
*خَرجَ مِنْ قبرِه ممتلئ برائحة عطرة قوية5 علاوة على ذلك،*
*حتى الغرباءَ والمسكونين بالشياطين بشكل واضح،*
*الذين كَانَوا يقطنون في الصحاري ويؤذون أجسادهم،*
*ويهيمون كالمواشي والزواحف، سكنوا المُدنِ، *
*وبكلمة أعادَ لهم عقولهم وهَيّأَهم أَنْ يُصبحوا *
*حكماء وأقوياء ومشهورين، آخذُين طعامَهم مَع*
*كُلّ أعداء الأرواحِ الغير طاهرة التي كَانت تهدمهم،*
*والذين ألقوا فى عمقِ البحرِ*
*وثانيةً، كان هناك رجل آخرُ كان ذو يد يابسة،*
*ولم تكن اليد فقط بل نِصْف جسدِ الرجل كَانَ*
*كالحجارة، ولم يكن له لا شكلَ إنسان *
*ولا جسد متناسق؛ حتى هذا شفاه بكلمة*
*وأصلح كُلّ شئ وامرأة أيضاً، كَانَ تنزف*
*منذ زمن طويل، وتلفت أوردتها وشرايينها،*
*ولَمْ تَلدْ بالمرة، بل كانت مثل إنسان ميتِ*
*وتمضي حياتها صامتة، لأن كُلّ أطباء المنطقةِ كَانوا*
*غير قادرين على علاجها مَكثَت هناك بلا أمل فى*
*الحياةِ، لكن بينما كان يسوع يعبر بها تَلقّتْ*
*قوّةَ بشكل غامض من ظِلِّه السْاقطُ عليها *
*مِنْ الخلف لَمستْ طرف ثيابه وفي الحال، *
*في ذات تلك اللحظة، ملأت القوّةَ أطرافِها*
*المُنهَكةِ، وكما لو أنَّها لم يسبق أَنْ عَانتْ *
*من أيّ شئِ من قبل، بَدأتْ تركض نحو كفرناحوم،*
*مدينتها، حتي أنها وَصلتْها في رحلة استغرقت ستّة أيامِ*
*لقد أعلنتُ هذه الأشياءِ التي علمتها مؤخراً،*
*والتي فعلها يسوع فى السّبتِ وهو فعَلَ معجزاتَ *
*أخرى أعظمَ مِنْ هذه، حتي إني لاحظتُ أعمالَ*
*أعظمَ مِنْ الأعجوبة التى تفعلها الآلهةِ التي*
*نَعْبدُها, لكن هيرودس ورئيس الربع وفيلبس،*
*وحنان وقيافا، مَع كُلّ الشعب، أسلّمَوه لي،*
*مًثيرين اضطرابات عظيمة ضدّي كي لا أطلقه لذا،*
*أَمرتُ بأنّ يُصْلَبَ، وجَلدتُه أولاً، مع إِنَّني لم أجد *
*أي علّةِ فيه بالنسبة للتهم أَو المعاملاتِ الشريّرةِ,*
*وعندما صُلِبَ، كانت هناك ظلمةُ على كُلّ العالم،*
*والشمس اختفت نِصْفِ النهار، والنجوم ظَهرتْ،*
*لكن بلا لمعانَ فيها؛ وفَقدَ القمرَ سطوعِه، كما لو *
*أنه مُلَوَّن بالدمِّ؛ وعالم الرَاحِلينِ تهاوى، حتى أن*
*ذات قدس أقداس الهيكل، كما يَدْعونَه، لَمْ يَظْهرْ*
*إلى اليهود أنفسهم في سقوطِهم، لَكنَّهم لاحظوا*
*هوّة في الأرضِ ودوي الرعدِ المتتابعِ*
*ووسط هذا الذعر، ظَهِر الموتى أحياء ثانيةً، كما*
*شهد اليهود بأنفسهم وقالوا بأنّه كَانَ إبراهيم،*
*وإسحاق، ويعقوب، والآباء الإثنى عشرَ، وموسى،*
*وأيوب، الذي ماتَ قبل ذلك بنحو ثلاثة ألاف *
*وخمسمائة سنةَ كما يَقُولونَ, وكان هناك كثيرين*
*جداً ممن شاهدتهم أنا بنفسي يظُهُرون بأجسادهم،*
*وناحوا على اليهود، بسبب الجريمةِ التي اقترفوها،*
*وبسبب دمارِ اليهود وشريعتهم, ذعر الزلزالِ أستم*
*ر مِنْ الساعةِ السادسةِ حتى الساعةِ التاسعةِ؛*
*وعندما حل مساء اليومِ الأولِ مِنْ الأسبوع،*
*بَدأَ هناك صوت مِنْ السماءِ، والسماء أصبحتْ*
*مضيئة سبعة أضعاف إضاتها فى الأيام أخرى*
*وفي الساعةِ الثالثةِ مِنْ الليلِ، ظهرت الشمس*
*مضيئة كما لم تُضئ من قبل قط، مضيئة كل الأرضَ*
*وبينما كانت تَظْهرُ ومضاتَ خاطفةَ فجأة في العاصفة،*
*كان هناك بعض الرجالَ، ذو هيبة ومجد, كانوا*
*مجموعة غير معدودة تَصْرخُ، وصوتهم سُمِعَ*
*مثل الرعدِ المدوي " يسوع الذي صُلِبَ*
*قام من الموت أصعدْوا مِنْ الجحيمِ يا من*
*استعبدتم في أعماق الجحيمِ السفلي, والهوّة *
*التى فى الأرضِ بدت كما لو أنَّها بلا قاع، بل*
*بدت وكأن أساسات الأرض ذاتها قد ظَهرتْ،*
*مع أولئك الذين صاحوا في السماء، وتمَشوا*
*بين أجساد المَوتى الذين قاموا من الموت,*
*والذي أقام كُلّ المَوتى والمقيدين في الجحيمِ قالَ،*
*قُولُوا لتلاميذي، أنني أمضي أمامكم إلى الجليل،*
*وهناك ستَرونني*
*وطيلة تلك الليلة لَمْ يُتوقّفْ النور عن الإشْراق*
*ومات كثيرين مِنْ اليهود في الهوّةِ التى فى الأرضِ،*
*حتي أنه في الصباحِ أغلب الذين كَانوا ضدّ يسوع*
*لم يتم العثور عليهم, آخرونُ رَأوا ظهورَ *
*الرجالِ يحيون ثانيةً ولم يراهم أحد منّا*
*فقط واحد مِنْ معابد اليهود بقي في أورشليم نفسها،*
*لأن كل المعابد تهدمت في ذلك الخرابِ, لذا لكوني*
*تعجبت من ذلك الذعرِ، ولكوني سيطرَت على *
*هذا الرعب المخيف، كَتبتُ ما رَأيتُه في ذَلِك*
*الوَقت وأرسلتُه إلى سعادتكم؛ وأضفتُ*
*ما صُنع ضدّ يسوع مِن قِبل اليهود،*
*وأرسلَته إلى سموكم*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*تقرير بيلاطس البنطى، حاكم اليهودية*
*الذي أُرسلَ إلى طيباريوس قيصرِ في روما*​*إلى الكلي السلطة أغسطس قيصر، مِنْ بيلاطس البنطى،*
*مدير المحافظةِ الشرقية **مع ذلك ممسوسا بالخوفِ والرعدة،*
*تَعهّدتُ بإبْلاغ سموكم بكتابي هذا، أيها الملكِ القدير،*
*بالحالة الحالية، كما أظهرت النتيجة الموضحة,*
*لأنه بينما أدير هذه المقاطعةِ يا سيدي وفق أوامرِ*
*سعادتكم،**أن أحدي المُدنِ الشرقيةِ تُدَعي أورشليم،*
*حيث هيكل **أمةِ اليهود مُشَيَّدُ، تجّمعت كُلّ حشود اليهود*
*وأسلّمَوا **لي رجل يُدَعي يسوع، مُقدّمُين عديد مِنْ التُهَمِ ضدّه،*
*لَكنَّهم لم يَستطيعوا أَنْ يُدينوه في أيّ شئِ لَكنَّهم كَانَ *
*عِنْدَهُمْ بدعةُ واحدة ضدّه، بأنّه قالَ إن السّبتَ لم يكَن*
*راحتَهم الحقيقيةَ**أدي ذلك الرجلِ عديد مِنْ الأشفية*
*والأعمالِ الجيدةِ:**لقد جَعلَ العمي يرون، طهّرَ البرص،*
*أقام المَوتى،**أبرأ المشلولين الذين لم يَستطيعونَ أَنْ يَتحرّكوا *
*مطلقاً،**بل كَانَ لهم صوتُ فقط، وكُلّ عظامهم في مواضعِها؛*
*فأعطاَهم قوّةَ أن يسَيْروا ويركضِوا، فاعلا ذلك بكلمتِه فقط,*
*وهو فعَلَ عملاً جبّاراً آخرَ، الذي قد يكون غريبا حتى*
*بين آلهتِنا: لقد أقام لعازر الذى كان قد مات،*
*الذي كَانَ قد مات منذ أربعة أيامَ، أَمْر بكلمة فقط*
*أن الرجل الميت يَجِبُ أَنْ يُقوم، بينما كان جسده*
*قد فسدَ مِن قِبل الديدانِ التي ولّدتْ في جروحِه فأَمرَ*
*الجسدَ النتنَ الذى في القبرِ أن يرَكْض، وكعريس*
*يخرج مِنْ غرفتِه خرج مِنْ قبرِه، ممتلئ برائحة حلوة*
*وبعض الذين أُصيبوا بشكل شديد بالشياطينِ وكَانَوا*
*يسكنون البراري وتلفت أطرافِهم، وقاموا وناموا*
*بين الزَواحْف ووحوشِ البرّيةِ، لقد جَعلَهم يسُكُنون*
*المُدنِ في بيوتِهم وبكلمة جَعلَهم عاقلين، وأولئك الذين*
*كانوا مسكونين بالأرواحِ الغير طاهرة جَعلَهم حكماء وشرفاء،*
*والشياطين التي كانت فيهم أرسلَوا إلى قطيع الخنازيرِ*
*وغرقوا فى البحرِ, ثانيةً، شخص آخر كَانَ بيد يابسة*
*وعاشَ في آلام، ولم يكَنَ نِصْفُ جسدِه سليم، أصلح*
*كُلّ شئ مِن قِبل كلمة فقط, وامرأة كَانَت مُصابة بنزف*
*دمِّ لوقت طويل، حتى أنه بسبب النزف ظهرت كُلّ مفاصل*
*عظامِها وبدت مثل الزجاجِ، لأن كُلّ الأطباء رَفضوها*
*دون أملِ ولمَ يشفوها، لأنه لم يكن هناك أملَ فيها*
*ولا صحةِ على الإطلاق؛ لكن بينما كان يسوع يَمْرُّ*
*من أمامها لَمستْ أطراف ملابسه مِنْ الخلف،*
*وفي ذات تلك اللحظة تجددت كل قوي جسدِها،*
*وصارت بالكامل كما لو أنَّها لم تكن تعيش فى مأساةُ،*
*وبَدأتْ ترَكْض بسرعة نحو مدينتِها **وهذه الأمر وَقعتْ*
*كما ذكرت، لكن اليهود قالوا بأنّ يسوع قام بها في السّبتِ*
*وأنا رَأيتُ أنّ الأعاجيبِ التى فعلها أعظمِ مما تفعله الآلهةِ*
*التي نَعْبدها, بعد ذلك هيرودس وارخيلاوس وفيلبس،*
*وحنان وقيافا، مَع كُلّ الشعب، أسلّمَوه لي لأحاكمه *
*ولأن كثيرَين أثاروا الشغب ضدّي، أَمرتُ أَنْ يُصْلَبَ,*
*وعندما صُلِبَ، حلت ظلمةَ على كُلّ العالم؛ اختفتْ *
*الشمس تماما، وبَدتْ السماءَ مُظلمةً رغم أنه كَان نهارا،*
*حتى أن النجوم ظهرت، مع ذلك لم يظهر لمعانَهم*
*إني أفترض أن سموكم غير غافلَ أنهم أناروا مصابيحَهم*
*في كُلّ العالمِ مِنْ الساعةِ السادسةِ حتى المساء والقمر،*
*الذي كَانَ مثل الدمِّ، لَمْ يُشرقْ طوال الليل، بالرغم من *
*أنّه كَانَ كاملا، وناحت النجومَ على اليهود بسبب الجريمةِ*
*التى اقترفوها, وفي اليومِ الأولِ مِنْ الأسبوع، حول الساعةِ*
*الثالثةِ ليلا، بَرزتْ الشمس كما لم تُشرق من قبل،*
*وأصبحتْ السماء ساطعة بالكامل, وبينما كان البرقُ*
*يومض فى العاصفة، ظهر بَعْض الرجالِ ذو هيبة*
*وشكل جميلِ ومجدِ يتعذر وصفهِ، ظَهرَوا في الهواءِ،*
*وحشود غير معدودة من الملائكةِ تصيح عاليا وتقول،*
*المجد للإله في الأعالي، وعلى الأرضِ السلام،*
*وبالناس المسرة: أصْعدُوا مِنْ الجحيمِ يا من أنتم *
*فى العبوديةِ في أعماقِ الجحيمِ, وعند صياحهم كانت *
*كُلّ الجبال والتلال تتُحرّك، والصخور تتمُزّق، وحدثت*
*هوّة عظيمة في الأرضِ حتي أن مواضع الهاويةِ ذاتها*
*كَانتْ مرئية*
*ووسط ذعرَ الأناس المَوتى برؤيتهم يحيون ثانيةً، حتى *
*أن اليهود الذين رَأوا ذلك قالَوا " لقد نَظرنَا إبراهيم وإسحاق،*
*ويعقوب، والبطاركة الإثنى عشرَ، الذين ماتوا قبل حوالي *
*ألفين خمسمائة سنة، ونَظرنَا نوح بشكل واضح في الجسدِ"*
*وسارت كُلّ الحشود وأنشدَت التراتيلَ إلى الرب بصوت*
*عالي قائلين " الرب إلهنا، الذي قام من الأموات، *
*الذى أحيّاً كُلّ المَوتى، وسلب الجحيم وذَبحَه,*
*لذا يا سيدي الملكِ، لمْ يُنقطعْ النور طيلة تلك الليلة, *
*لكن عديد مِنْ اليهود ماتوا، غاصَوا وإبتلعَوا في الهوّةِ*
*فى تلك الليلةِ، حتي أن أجسادَهم لم تٌري فيما بعد أَقْصدُ*
*أَنَّ هؤلاء اليهود الذين تَكلّمَ ضدّ يسوع قد عانوا معبد *
*واحد فقط ظَلَّ في أورشليم، لأن كُلّ المعابد التي*
*كَانتْ ضدّ يسوع تهدمت, خلال ذلك الرعبِ،*
*لكوني مندهش ومرتعد،*
*في ذات تلك ساعةِ أَمرتُ أن يُكتب كل ما فعلوه، *
*وها أنا أرسله إلى جلالتكم*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*عندما وصلت الرسائلَ إلى مدينةِ روما، وقُرِأتْ لقيصرِ*
*مَع كثيرِين كانوا يقِفُون هناك، لأنهم جميعاً كانوا فزَعين،*
*لأنه بسبب جريمةِ بيلاطس، وَقعتْ الظلمةَ والزلزالَ*
*فى كافة أنحاء العالم وقيصر، ممتَلئَ بالغضبِ،*
*أرسلَ الجنود وأَمرَ بأحضار بيلاطس كسجين,*
*وعندما وصل إلى مدينةِ روما، وعلم قيصر أنّه وصل،*
*جَلسَ في هيكلِ الآلهةِ فوق مجلس الشيوخِ، *
*مع كُلّ رؤساء الجيش، ومع كُلّ حشود قادته، وأَمرَ*
*بوقوف بيلاطس في المدخلِ, وقال قيصر له " أيها الأثيمِ،*
*عندما رَأيتَ مثل هذه العلاماتِ العظيمةِ تجري على يد ذلك الرجلِ،*
*لماذا تجاسرُت أن تفعل هكذا؟ بتَجَاسُرك بعمَلُ هذا العملُ الشريّرُ خرّبتَ كُلّ العالم4 فقال بيلاطس " أيها الملك والحاكِم المُطلَق‏،*
*أنا لَستُ مذنب بهذه الأشياءِ، لَكنَّهم جموع اليهود هم المذنبين*
*فقال قيصر " ومَنْ هم؟ قالَ بيلاطس " هيرودس، أرخيلاس، فيلبس، حنان وقيافا، وكُلّ جموع اليهود, فقال قيصر "لأي سبب نفّذتَ هدفَهم؟" وقالَ بيلاطس " إن أمتهم مشاغبةُ ومتمرّدةُ، ولَيسَت خاضعَة لسلطتِكَ" فقال قيصر " عندما أسلّموه إليك، كان يَجِبُ أنْ تَجْعلَه آمن وتُوفدُه إلي، ولا توافقُ علي صَلْب مثل هذا الرجلِ، الذي كَانَ بارا وفعل مثل هذه المعجزاتِ العظيمةِ، كما ذكرت في تقريرِكَ لأنه بمثل هذه المعجزاتِ كشف يسوع أنه المسيح، ملك اليهود"*
*وعندما قال قيصر هذا ونطق بنفسه باسمَ المسيح، سَقطَت كُلّ الآلهةِ، وأصبحَت كالترابِ حيث جلس قيصرِ بمجلس الشيوخِ وامتلئ كُلّ الشعب الوَاقفَ بقرب قيصرِ بالرعب بسبب نطقِ الكلمةِ وسقوطِ آلهتِهم، وخرجوا جميعاً خَرجوا، كُلّ رجل إلى بيتِه، واستولىَ عليهم الخوفِ وتَعجِّبِوا من كل ما وَقعَ, وأَمرَ قيصرَ أن يُحفظ بيلاطس بأمان، كي يَعْرفُ حقيقةَ يسوع*
*وفي اليوم التالي عندما جلس قيصر في الكابيتولِ مع كُلّ مجلس الشيوخ، أمر باسْتِجْواب بيلاطس مرة آخري وقال قيصر " أذكر الحقيقةَ أيها الأثيم، لأنه بسبب عملِكَ الأثيمِ الذي ارتكبته ضدّ يسوع، حتي هنا تصرفك الشريّرةِ أُظهر في تلك الآلهةِ التى تهدمت قُلْ إذن, من هو هذا الذي صُلِبَ، لأن اسمِه حطّمَ كُلّ الآلهة؟ فقالَ بيلاطس، إن سجلاته بالتأكيد حقيقية، لأنني أنا نفسي إقتنعتُ بأن أعمالِه أعظمَ مِنْ كُلّ أعمال الآلهة التي نُبجّلُها, فقال قيصر " لأى سبّبُ إذن ارتكبت ضدّه مثل هذه الجريمة وأنت غير جاهل به، أَم تتعمّدُ أثارة المشاكلِ لدولتي؟ فقالَ بيلاطس" لقد فعلت ذلك بسبب شغب وعصيانِ اليهود الأشرارِ, فامتلئ قيصر بالغضبِ وأحتجز الاجتماع بكل الشيوخ والضبّاط، وأَمرَ بكتابة مرسوم ضدّ اليهود كالتالي : إلى ليسيانوس الذي يَحْملُ الدرجة الأولى في القُطرِ الشرقيِ سلام :*
*لقد أُطلعتُ على الجريمة التى ارتكبت مؤخراً مِن قِبل اليهود سْاكنُي أورشليم والمُدن التى حولها، وعَمَلهم الغير قانوني، وكيف أكرهوا بيلاطس أن يصَلْب إله مُعين يُدَعي يسوع، وبسبب جريمتهم العظيمةِ هذه أظُلّمَ العالم وإجتذبَ له الخرابِ, لهذا قرّرْت، بجهاز الجنود، بالذِهاب إليهم هناك فى الحال وإخضاعهم إلى العبوديةِ بهذا المرسومِ بالامتثال إلى وللإجراء ضدّهم، وتشتيتهم خارجا في كُلّ الأممِ واستعبادُهم، وبسيَاْقَ دولتِهم مِنْ كُلّ اليهودية بأسرع ما يمكن، حيث أنه حتي الآن لَمْ يَظْهرُ أنّهم مملوءين بالشرِّ*
*وعندما وصل هذا المرسومِ جاءَ إلى القُطرِ الشرقيِ، ليسيانوس أمتثل إليه خوفِا من المرسومِ وخرّبَ كُلّ دولة اليهود، وتسبّبَ الذين تُرِكوا في اليهودية أن يدُخُلوا العبوديةِ مَع الذين تشتتوا بين الأمم، كي يُعْرَفُ لدى قيصرِ بِأَنَّ هذه الأشياءِ قَدْ تمت لترضيه مِن قِبل ليسيانوس ضدّ يهود القُطرِ الشرقيِ, وصمّمَ قيصرُ أن يستجوبَ بيلاطس مرة آخري، وأَمرَ القائد ألبيوس بقَطْع رأسِ بيلاطس، قائلا، كما وَضعَ الأيادي على الرجلِ البار الذي يُدْعَى يسوع، هو أيضاً سَيَسْقطُ بطريقة مشابهة ولَنْ يَجدَ أي نجاةِ*
*وعندما جاءَ بيلاطس إلى الموضعِ صَلّى صمتِ، قائلا، إلهي، لا تسحقني مَع العبرانيين الأشرار، لأنني لمَ يكن ينبغي أَنْ أَضِعَ الأيادي فوقك، لكن لأن دولةِ اليهود بلا قانون، لأنهم أثاروا العصيان ضدّي؛ لكنك تعرف إِنَّني فعلت ذلك بجهلِ, لذا لا تسحقني يُحطّمُني بسبب خطيئتِي هذه، ولا تنبهة إلى الشرِّ الذي فيّ يا إلهي وفي خادمِتكَ بروكلا التى تقِفُ مَعي في ساعةِ موتِي، التي أعلّمتَها برؤية بأنّك ينبغي أنْ تُسمّرَ على الصليبِ لا تُعاقبْها أيضاً بخطيئتِي، بل اغْفرُ لنا، وأحصينا من عداد أبرارك, وعندما أتمَّ بيلاطس صلاته، جاءَ صوت مِنْ السماءِ قائلا : " كُلّ الأجيال وبيوت الأمم سَيَدعونك مُبارك، لأن من قبلك تحققت كُلّ هذه الأشياءِ التي قيلت مِن قِبل الأنبياء المتعلّقُة بي؛ وأنت نفسك ستَظْهرَ كشاهدي في مجيئي الثانيِ، عندما سَأَدين أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشرَ الذين لمَ يعترفوا باسمَي, وقَطعَ الحاكمَ رأسَ بيلاطس، وظهر ملاك الرب يستلم نفسه, وعندما رَأتْ بروكلا زوجتَه الملاك أتيا ويَتسلم رأسهَ، *
*أمتلئ بالفرحِ، *
*وأسلمت الروح فى الحال ودُفِنَت مَع زوجِها*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*[1] بالطبع، كاتب هذه الرسالةِ ليس هو هيرودس الكبير الذي** تسبب *
*فى مذبحةَ الأطفالِ في بيت لحم، لكنه ابنه هيرودس أنتيباس، **المَعروف*
*كذلك بِهيرودس رئيس الربع.*
*[2] بسبب هذا سجنِ هيرودس يوحنا المعمدان وقَطْع رأسه،*
*أنظر لوقا 3 : 1 - 19 ومتى 14 : 1 - 10*
*[3] إذا كانت عبارةِ " الديدانُ تَبْدأُ بالظُهُور مِنْ جسدِي**" تُقْصَدُ الإشارة *
*إلى سفر الأَعْمالِ 12 : 23 فهي مفارقة تاريخية واضحة، **لأن تلك*
*العبارة تشيرُ إلى هيرودس اغريباس الأول*
*[4] المقتطفات التالية تَبْدو بأنها قَدْ أُضيفتْ من بَعْض النساخَ.** يُفتَرضُ أنّ يستينوس*
*هو يسطس طيباريوس، الذي تكلّمُ عنه يوسفيوس** كمؤرخ عن أيامه.*
*فوتيوس شك فى أصالة هذا المقتطفِ لأن يسطس **لمْ يُذكر السيد المسيح. *
*معظم المعلّقين يعلمون أن ثيئودورس **ذُكر ليَكُونَ الإمبراطورَ طيباريوس.*
*[5] أعلاه هو جزءُ من المخطوطةِ الأصليةِ. على أية حال، أغسطس** قيصر لابد أَنْه خطأً، لأنه حكم الإمبراطورية الرومانيةَ في زمن **ولادةَ السيد المسيح** (لوقا 2 : 1)؛ كانَ طيباريوس قيصرَ الذي حكم** عندما حَكمَ بيلاطس** على السيد المسيح.** (كلوديوس قيصر حكم في فترةِ سفر الأَعْمالِ 11 : 28 "**وَقَامَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمُ اسْمُهُ أَغَابُوسُ وَأَشَارَ بِالرُّوحِ أَنَّ جُوعاً عَظِيماً كَانَ عَتِيداً** أَنْ يَصِيرَ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ الَّذِي صَارَ أَيْضاً فِي أَيَّامِ **كُلُودِيُوسَ قَيْصَرَ" 18 : 2 " فَوَجَدَ يَهُودِيّاً اسْمُهُ أَكِيلاَ بُنْطِيَّ الْجِنْسِ **كَانَ قَدْ جَاءَ حَدِيثاً مِنْ إِيطَالِيَا وَبِرِيسْكِلاَّ امْرَأَتَهُ لأَنَّ كُلُودِيُوسَ **كَانَ قَدْ أَمَرَ أَنْ يَمْضِيَ جَمِيعُ الْيَهُودِ مِنْ رُومِيَةَ. فَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِمَا")*
*[6] هذه المخطوطةِ مماثلةُ تقريباً بمخطوطة تقريرِ** بيلاطس ومعنونة بشكل خاطئ إلى أغسطس قيصر.*
*[7] يذكر سنكسار الكنيسةِ الأرثوذوكسية اليونانيةِ، تحت 28 أكتوبر تذكار بروكلا زوجة بيلاطس. يذكر التقويم الأثيوبي "بيلاطس وزوجته بروكلا "تحت 25 يونيو. سببَ وَضْع هذه الأسماءِ بين القديسين، أن بيلاطس بغسل يديه شَهدَ ببراءةَ يسوع، بينما أرادَت بروكلا نُصْح زوجِها مِنْ الامتثال لليهود. القصّةُ السابقة تجعل من بيلاطس شهيد؛ وتريليان يَجْعلُه تقريباً قدّيس.*
*ذُكر فى مخطوطة كتاب تاريخ الأديرة لأبو المكارم سنة 1209 م أنه توجد كنيسة بيلاطس البنطي الذى آمن واستشهد على اسم السيد المسيح على يد طيباريوس قيصر فى منطقة أسقفية** أبيار بمحافظة الغربية *
*منقوول*
*صلوا من اجل ضعفى*
​


----------

